# Noooooooooooo!



## ehanes7612 (Aug 23, 2013)

:sob::sob:http://arts.nationalpost.com/2013/0...enry-cavills-superman-in-man-of-steel-sequel/:sob::sob:


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 23, 2013)

Now that is just sad. Batman will be ruined.


----------



## paphreek (Aug 23, 2013)

I heard their first choice for Batman was Woody Allen, but he turned them down.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Aug 23, 2013)

paphreek said:


> I heard their first choice for Batman was Woody Allen, but he turned them down.



A great pity. It would have been hilarious. Now its just going to be sad...

The previous Superman movie was so uninspiring (Kevin Spacey is an excellent actor but even he couldn't make Luther a decent villain) I never bothered to watch this latest one. In this respect, the insipid choice of Ben Affleck to star opposite Henry Cavil seems only fitting. 

Still, a great tragedy... But Batman came back from Keaton and Kilmer. He should survive Affleck as well. ity:


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 23, 2013)

TyroneGenade said:


> A great pity. It would have been hilarious. Now its just going to be sad...
> 
> The previous Superman movie was so uninspiring (Kevin Spacey is an excellent actor but even he couldn't make Luther a decent villain) I never bothered to watch this latest one. In this respect, the insipid choice of Ben Affleck to star opposite Henry Cavil seems only fitting.
> 
> Still, a great tragedy... But Batman came back from Keaton and Kilmer. He should survive Affleck as well. ity:



I think Gerard Depardieux must play Batman!!!!!!


----------



## Trithor (Aug 23, 2013)

Erythrone said:


> I think Gerard Depardieux must play Batman!!!!!!



Will the mask and suit fit?


----------



## limuhead (Aug 23, 2013)

PeeWee Herman maybe? If not Lady GaGa...


----------



## Paphman910 (Aug 23, 2013)

limuhead said:


> PeeWee Herman maybe? If not Lady GaGa...



Maybe a fitting for for Lady Gaga to play cat woman!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 23, 2013)

Sort of irony: Ben Affleck played George Reeves in Hollywoodland; George Reeves was Superman in the 1950s. Also in the Hollywoodland is Diane Lane, who was Martha Kent in the most recent Superman movie (may be in the upcoming movie?).


----------



## ehanes7612 (Aug 23, 2013)

Linus_Cello said:


> Sort of irony: Ben Affleck played George Reeves in Hollywoodland; George Reeves was Superman in the 1950s. Also in the Hollywoodland is Diane Lane, who was Martha Kent in the most recent Superman movie (may be in the upcoming movie?).



it's a conspiracy


----------



## Scott Ware (Aug 23, 2013)

If they were trying to find someone whose acting wouldn't overshadow Cavill, it looks like they found him.

I have always thought Liev Schreiber would make an excellent Batman. He has the stature, the presence, and that VOICE, but after reading this article it starts to look like this production deliberately aims lower than the caliber of Schreiber and his ilk. If that is the case, then Affleck may be the right choice.


----------



## nikv (Aug 23, 2013)

Ben Afleck would make a better Penguin or Riddler than Batman. Heck, put a wig on him and let him be Cat Woman.


----------



## Scott Ware (Aug 23, 2013)

Affleck has proven that he is a good director, but the way he manages to insert himself as a character in the movies he directs seems gratuitous. Gigli got a lot more hate than it probably deserved, and most of the time Affleck is an OK actor. He's just not Batman.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 23, 2013)

I'd like to see Steve Buscemi playing batman.........or Paul Giamatti. Then I might actually watch those movies.


----------



## wjs2nd (Aug 23, 2013)

The latest Superman was pretty good. Ben A. as Batman makes me sad!


----------



## abax (Aug 23, 2013)

I vote for Liev S. as well. He'd certainly bring some intensity and presence
to the part. Of course, nobody in Hollyhood asked me.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Aug 24, 2013)

abax said:


> I vote for Liev S. as well. He'd certainly bring some intensity and presence
> to the part. Of course, nobody in Hollyhood asked me.



I could see that too

Joss Whedon is backing the decision..sad

http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/movies/2013/08/24/joss-whedon-ben-affleck/2694733/


watch the video..its pretty funny


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 10, 2013)

Well I hope he at least shaves.


----------

